
Facebook Groups Let You See Exactly Who Has Viewed Your Photos, Too - iProject
http://techcrunch.com/2012/08/11/facebook-groups-let-you-see-exactly-who-has-viewed-your-photos-too/
======
prezjordan
I'm really not a fan of this.

